# Book: "Charcuterie - The Craft of Salking, Smoking, and Curing"



## biaviian (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had this book for a while (I buy many food books and never open them) but I never actually picked it up and read it.  Well I just did this weekend and I was surprised by the recipes in the book.  They all (when using a dry cure) call for the curing to last 7 days.  They never switch this time according to meat/size/recipe/etc....  What are the opinions on this?  If it matters all recipes use #1 or #2).

Great book but the static 7 days concerns me.


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 4, 2011)

It's a great book.

When I use one of his recipes I follow it as published.

No problems yet.

I read his blog...very interesting at times..

http://ruhlman.com/  

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## alblancher (Apr 4, 2011)

From what I understand Cure 1 does its thing in 3 or 4 days.  After that it is equalization, drying etc.  I normally do 10 - 14 days for bacon depending on thickness when I do a dry cure.  I am happy with the results.


----------



## biaviian (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response.  I'll have to take a look at the blog.  I really like the variety of recipes and the sources that are listed in the back.  I can't wait until next week so I can try some (I'm traveling this week).


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 4, 2011)

Keep us up to date on how you like using the book.  I don't have that one yet, but I love Ruhlman!


----------



## venture (Apr 4, 2011)

I checked it out of the library and read it cover to cover.  I liked it and got some good info and ideas.  Later I bought the Kutas book sight unseen based on recommendations here.  Of the two, I would purchase Kutas first and Ruhlman second.  Both are worth having.  If I could only have one, I would go with Kutas.  Ruhlman has another very interesting book about his time at CIA. I need to check that one out again.  I think the title was The Making of a Chef or something like that.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2011)

I have both books and enjoy them both. I love the pictures in the Ruhlman book big time


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 4, 2011)

Now when I cure bacons and sausages I usually cure them for 10-14 days. Now I think that charcuterie uses the cure know as #2 and it is made to stay on the meat fopr a long time. Now I have been wanting to do some of this stuff dry curing but I just haven't got around to it yet. Let me know how things go too.


----------

